# Any such thing as essential oil "samples"



## Prism75 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm thinking about those perfume swatches in magazines, kine of like a scratch-n-sniff, but not. I want to buy a few essential oils, but I want to know what they smell like before I do so, especially with the cost of a few of them. Is there ANY way/place of smelling oils before I invest? I don't have any "hippy" stores REAL close (less than an hour) that sells them, otherwise I'd just go there and takes notes.

Deb


----------



## walkinwounded (May 5, 2013)

edenbotanicals.com

and there are a few others, just can't think of them right now


----------



## ohliver (May 10, 2013)

newdirectionsaromatics.com has them too. They have more than edenbotanicals, but I believe that edenbotanicals have higher quality. NDA samples are a lot bigger, but their service and shipping is slow and a bit overpriced. Eden and I are on a first name basis based on how often I shop from them.


----------



## walkinwounded (May 12, 2013)

av-at.com also have sample sizes


----------



## Hazel (May 12, 2013)

I've found newdirectionsaromatics.com to have excellent service and great quality EOs. I think their prices are very reasonable for some EOs so you might want to do some comparison shopping. It's like everything else - some suppliers have better prices on some items and higher on other items. You'd also want to compare shipping prices. 

Personally, with the amount of peppermint EO I use, I'd hate having to pay more than double the cost. :grin:


----------



## lisamaliga (May 12, 2013)

Yes, like walkinwounded I also recommend Eden Botanicals. Check out the sampler packs! http://www.edenbotanicals.com/products/sampler-packs.html


----------



## Prism75 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Sanguine (Jun 13, 2013)

I believe www.ingredientstodiefor.com sell samples to


----------



## judymoody (Jun 13, 2013)

Try Liberty Naturals - their selection is HUGE and their prices are very reasonable.  Eden Botanicals and NDA are also very good vendors with respect to quality, price, and CS.


----------

